# Primeval Plastics Iguanodon



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

No poll this time!
Excited to announce a second PS style kit:

“The Iguanodon”



This monstrous kit, sculpted by Jeff Johnson, is over 12” high and has an awesome detailed all-terrain base and nameplate, just like the PS originals. 1/13 scale retro-model is designed to be displayed separately or work together with the other PS kits! 
Scheduled for release late Spring, early Summer. 
More info to come….


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing the release of this beauty Steve :thumbsup:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Update on the named "IGGY": 
The head has been formed and detail being added. 
Has a moveable jaw.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Interesting concept art.

I never knew Van Gogh painted dinosaurs!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

im glad to see a kit of this oft ignored species.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

scotpens said:


> Interesting concept art.
> 
> I never knew Van Gogh painted dinosaurs!


 :tongue: 

Jeff was playing around with it and sent pics of colored versions to me. I went with this one!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

razorwyre1 said:


> im glad to see a kit of this oft ignored species.


Thank you sir and I agree. I hope it meets and exceeds expectations. So far of what I have seen, It does for me!!!!!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi all,

The animal is about completed and it looks totally awesome!!!!! Definitely Aurora style! I know some of you are waiting for pics...be patient, they'll be here soon. As soon as he's finished with the Iggy, the base will be started to finish the project!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

*update 5/21/2007*

here's a sneak peek so far....


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Damn nice sculpt.

Want to make my day?
Do a sculpt of a All-State-Asaurus devouring one of the annoying Gieco Cavemen that I'm so sick of seeing.

But back on topic..Thanks for sharing this awsome work. 
It Looks like good, fitting easy to build kit.
So easy... nah, nevermind.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome looking sculpt!

Jimmy, I hate to mess up your day, but a TV series this fall, will feature the Gieco Caveman.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

wow!!! this is lookin' good man. I am up for one.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Awesome looking sculpt!
> 
> Jimmy, I hate to mess up your day, but a TV series this fall, will feature the Gieco Caveman.


Great! What's next, the Aflac Goose headed for the big screen? Well it can't be
worse than Howard the Duck.

But back to topic. I remember on the other scuplt you showed you gave a map
on how it inter locked with the existing kits. Can you do that here?


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Very nice detail on the base and the figure, very crisp. It would be good if the kit enabled the Iguanodon to stand on either four legs or two, four legs for walking and grazing, two for defending him/herself and stripping branches. Any chance this sculpt allows for that?


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Jimmy B said:


> But back to topic. I remember on the other scuplt you showed you gave a map on how it inter locked with the existing kits. Can you do that here?


ABSOLUTELY!!! This was designed to feature the inter-locking bases and have others alternately fit next to him! I wanted a lot of stuff to go on this base but cooler heads prevailed! :freak: I'll offer the "extras" in another kit!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Very nice detail on the base and the figure, very crisp. It would be good if the kit enabled the Iguanodon to stand on either four legs or two, four legs for walking and grazing, two for defending him/herself and stripping branches. Any chance this sculpt allows for that?


Would love to, but that wasn't the "70's" thinking. You and I know that things have drastically changed over the years with the thinking of the Dinos! I'm sticking the best I can with the thought process of the 1970 type of Dino's.
However! In the next kit, The "Mammal" will do that bi-ped/quadro-ped thing!!! :hat:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

If a styrene kit company like Moebius would approach you in order to release your dino kits as styrene kits,(which means in big volume)would you be happy to do business with them.Of course,the problem is,as of now,that no kit manufacturer seems to be too enthusiastic to do so.I am practically sure that dinosaurs would outsell many Sci-Fi kits.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

That would be my main goal!!!!!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Would love to, but that wasn't the "70's" thinking. You and I know that things have drastically changed over the years with the thinking of the Dinos! I'm sticking the best I can with the thought process of the 1970 type of Dino's.
> :hat:


 
Yes, what was I thinking! Even the Cave Bear kit can't be made to stand on his four legs either. I should have realised from the sketch that this model is also in the 1970's style, like the rest of the Prehistoric Scenes. 
I blame my 'modern re-interpretation of dinosaur physiognomy' post on the trendy influence of the BBC 'Walking With Dinosaurs' series, and shame on me. As ever, Aurora's version of history is much more interesting!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

HERE HE IS!!!!!!!! 
"The Iguanodon poised in his cretaceous setting, with his veracious appetite, the barren tree stands leafless as a large millipede crawls by!" 

Final sculpt is finished and ready to be molded. 
Comments and Questions welcomed!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Man, this stuff is fantastic!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Jees! This is really nice PS2! What did you say the asking price is gonna be for this one? I still want to get the proto from you too.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Nice sculpt! :thumbsup:

Incredibly cool detailing on the dino! Love that skin texture!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

As always,magnificent work.incredible details.Was this Iguanodon sculpture inspired by a photograph taken from an older paleontology book,or did it come directly from your imagination.Although the Jurassic park movies dinos intepretations of what dinosaurs looked like are not always the ones we like the best,some old paleontology books interpretations of dinos might be too far off from what we know today.Of course no one was there to see them.So,my guess would be that it's quite acceptable to sculpt some shape between the old interpretation and the new modern ones.To make the Iguanodon with moving parts reminds us of the old Aurora dinos,but a litlle bit of precision and realism is lost in the process.Still great though.Will you make fixed pose dinos in the future,or more moving parts sculptures in the future.Proto Mammals(before dinos) as well as more recent prehistoric mammals would be great too.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm a little late jumping in, but that's a fine sculpt and good job on the skin texture. I'm impressed with the quailty work. :thumbsup: 
Dabbler


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Amazing sculpt and detail.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks Guys for the very kind words!!!!!!!!
As far as price, I can not quote or guess at this time. Mike Evans will hopefully recieve the prototype this week and assess the damage. lol
This one too I will have to take pre-pay orders to proceed. As soon as I find out, I'll post it here. 
Now, to answer the question about the animal itself. It is basically trying to tie what style type Aurora was doing with some of the '50 thru '70's dino art and adding a personalized style. I tried to inquire of those associated with Aurora for feedback and hints. I thank all those that did help. Plus it doesn't hurt to have a sculptor that is inspired of the late Bill Lemon.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Well the Iggy finally made its way to Alchemy and the cost is determined! 

For such a large sculpt, and a beauty at that, we're looking at $230 for the piece and Shipping is FREE! Since it's so large, I thought I'd give all those who are interested a break in the S & H dept. 

I'm not going to accept money at this time but I'm looking for at least 20 committed buyers. If i get those people, I'll then accept the money to proceed with molding and cast of the Iguanodon! *If you are sincerely committed, email me.*


----------



## brineb (Jun 12, 2007)

Man that is fantastic!!!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Alright!!!! Those that are interested in buying one of these the time is NOW!!!!! I'm limited to a run of 10 with 5 already been sold. Contact me soon.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Steve,

E-mail was sent to you today!

MMM


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Steve definitly looking forward to mine when it comes in!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks to all those who helped in creating and purchasing their copy of the Iguanodon. For now it'll be placed in moratorium until further notice and interest. :wave:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Thanks to all those who helped in creating and purchasing their copy of the Iguanodon. For now it'll be placed in moratorium until further notice and interest. :wave:


Steve sorry to see this kit have a short production and definitly glad that grabbed one from ya!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Got one happy customer today: 

"Steve, 
My Iggy arrived today and she is beautiful. Please pass on to 
all concerned how wonderful I think these new Prehistoric Scenes are. 
They capture the style and spirit of the old kits perfectly. I found 
myself feeling like a little kid again as I unwrapped Iggy. It was the 
same way I felt whenever I got a new one of the original series way back 
in the 70's. 

Anyway I want to again congradulate you all on a wonderful model both 
The Iguanadon and the Protoceratops, I will treasure them both. 

- Simon" 

Thank You Simon!!!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Here's my WIP of the Iggster. Just thought I'd give you all a visual of what your kit could've looked like!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

WOW ! Stunning work PS2 !!!


----------



## brineb (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow!!! That Iggy ROCKS!!! I love your color choices!!!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks Guys!

Here he was before the final decision on the color and next to the Alchemy stego.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

8-8-2008

Here they are Guys, The NEW Run of the PS IGUANODON’S!!!!! This time they are cast in Lime Green and Tan! 1st batch went very quickly. 2nd batch shaping up to be the same. Go to Trevor’s site for more info: http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/kits/addons/iggy.html
Thanks!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Hey.
Anyone who is interested.
I have my OOB review of this kit on my site.
http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/kits/addons/iggybox.html


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the OOB Trevor!
Here's another colored build up...


----------

